# where to purchase Burgeon's book on the text of the New Testament



## Willem van Oranje (May 8, 2010)

This author was recommended by my pastor. Anyone know where I can purchase his book on the New Testement text?


----------



## DMcFadden (May 8, 2010)

Try the Dean Burgeon Society for starters: The Dean Burgon Society HomePage

The Traditional Text of the Holy Gospels by John William Burgon (Paperback - June 1, 2007)
Buy new: $24.95 from Amazon


----------



## chbrooking (May 8, 2010)

Are you talking about this?
I just googled it


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 8, 2010)

Sovereign Grace Publishers, Inc.

The hardback Unholy hands vl 1 has most of his writing in it.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 9, 2010)

Riley, I believe your pastor is talking of this book: _The Revision Revised_, as it's foremost and foundational to Burgon's text critical work. Though I would get the hardcover edition from Bible for Today (in the item # field enter HB0611), as it's more sturdy. And $5 cheaper than Amazon's paperback.

The other books mentioned, _The Traditional Text..._ and _The Causes of Corruption..._ are also excellent, and supplement the primary one. With regard to Mark 16:9-20, his book on the passage remains one of the best defenses even today (see below).

While Jay P. Green's works are very valuable, his compilation of some of Burgon's books in _Unholy Hands on the Bible_ vol 1 doesn't have the footnotes and has a lot of typos, so I'd get the "straight Burgon" books were I you.

Another classic in the field is Dr. Thomas Holland's, _Crowned With Glory: The Bible from Ancient Text to Authorized Version_. 

-------

Books By Dean John William Burgon at Bible for Today:

The Revision Revised by Dean Burgon [#HB0611, 640 pp. @ $25]

The Last 12 Verses of Mark by Dean Burgon [#1139, 400 pp. @ $15]

The Traditional Text of the Gospels by Dean Burgon [#1159, 384 pp. @ $16]

The Causes of Corruption of the Traditional Text by Dean Burgon [#1160, 360 pp. @ $15]


----------



## Willem van Oranje (May 13, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who responded. I ordered "The Traditional Text of the Gospels", and I'm finding it hard to put down, reading it morning and night, except when I'm working. For me this is a suspenseful thriller.


----------

